
Show HN: Umbrella – Simple Physical and Digital Security Advice in Your Pocket - secfirstmd
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.secfirst.umbrella
======
brbsix
This is a really cool idea. I always wanted to do something like this with
just the very basics to get friends up to speed (people who unfortunately
generally have very little patience for security).

There are a couple of introductory ebooks/guides I like to recommend (see
below), but I have yet to see an app like this.

* The CryptoParty Handbook [http://cryptoparty.is/files/cryptoparty-handbook-2013-08-21/...](http://cryptoparty.is/files/cryptoparty-handbook-2013-08-21/cryptoparty-handbook-2013-08-21.pdf)

* EFF's Surveillance Self-Defense [https://ssd.eff.org/en](https://ssd.eff.org/en)

* FLOSS Basic Internet Security [https://en.flossmanuals.net/_booki/basic-internet-security/b...](https://en.flossmanuals.net/_booki/basic-internet-security/basic-internet-security.pdf)

* FLOSS Tech Tools for Activism [https://en.flossmanuals.net/_booki/tech-tools-for-activism/t...](https://en.flossmanuals.net/_booki/tech-tools-for-activism/tech-tools-for-activism.pdf)

Just one thing I noticed while using the app, a slight swipe right or left was
enough to bypass the Terms of Use (without pressing Accept). I initially did
this accidentally while trying to read the terms. I'm not sure whether this is
the intended behavior?

